# Summer trip to Austria - Through France or Belgium, Germany



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi

We are off to a rally in Zell AM Ziller (to the east of Innsbruck) in mid August and thinking about route options, possibly complicated by our over 3.5T M/H. 

Thinking it would be best to avoid the French holiday rush and go via Belgium, Luxembourg and Germany?

We are landing in Dover late afternoon/early evening on the Friday and planning on getting 2 hours under our belt to get away from Calais then having one further stop on the Saturday night somewhere.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Well if you were more specific about ''mid August' and 'the Friday' people on here might be better able to help.


----------



## ozwhit (Feb 29, 2008)

hi gmls, hans sur lesse is a nice stopover , pretty little town ,just off the a25 ,you could then hit munchen the next day , lots of stellplatze near there , bad aibling is lovely as well, regards gary


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion Gary especially without knowing exact dates!


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

I think what Nicholsong maybe referring to with regard your Friday arrival in Calais is specifically the time of day?

As you can appreciate Friday is the start of the weekend for many motorhomer's and the popular stop-over suggestions made by members may hinge on your capacity to arrive in good time to secure a place perhaps?

For what it's worth, (providing you're arriving in Calais circa 4pm) I'd look to make it to Aarlon or Dudelange for your first stop off. But this is tempered by your initial arrival time.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

A few weeks ago we used the car park of the Strepy boat lift a convenient overnight stop - so much that we had two nights there on the way back so that we could go out cycling. It's about 3 minutes from Junction 21 (La Louviere) on the A7 just east of Mons. It's in the aires book but no facilities. The boat lift is amazing to see - full size barges being lifted 80 metres! About 2 hours driving (free motorway all the way) from Calais. We will definately stop there again when going that way.

DavidL


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Imbiber and dalspa. To clarify we are currently booked to arrive at 7 but will try and get an earlier crossing.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

If you're not in too much of a rush or arrive later than planned then theres a good free aire at Tournai about 1 1/2 hours drive from Calais, we've used it several times as a transit stop....

http://tinyurl.com/ong7ua4

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/tournai-aire-campsite.html

Pete


----------

